# Optimum time to begin JSB claim



## Old man (7 Dec 2012)

Hello there
I'm looking for some help please ... I've recently taken a vol redundancy package of 95k
I won't receive any JSB for 1st 9 weeks after receiving my p45.. Should I wait til the 9 week period is up before making a JSB clm so I can then receive payment for full 9 months ... Alternatively I could make it on date of p45 ... Not get paid for 9 wks and then receive payment for the bal of the 9 months ( total paymt of abt 7 months .... Whereas with 1st option above I'd receive the full 9 months ... Does this make sense to anyone ... I'd appreciate any help please


----------



## pudds (7 Dec 2012)

One way or another you are going to loose 9wks JSB (disqualification)



> *Redundancy*
> 
> If you are under 55 and get a redundancy payment of more than €50,000  you are disqualified from claiming Jobseeker's Benefit. The table below  shows how long you may be disqualified for.
> 
> ...


----------



## wbbs (7 Dec 2012)

I know that is the theory but I think if you don't claim until after the disqualification period is up then you get JB for the full term, this certainly was the case up to couple of years ago unless that has been changed since.  Local sw office would (if you got the right person) tell you go away and come back and make your claim after the period was up.


----------



## truthseeker (7 Dec 2012)

wbbs said:


> I know that is the theory but I think if you don't claim until after the disqualification period is up then you get JB for the full term, this certainly was the case up to couple of years ago unless that has been changed since.  Local sw office would (if you got the right person) tell you go away and come back and make your claim after the period was up.



+1

The only drawback to waiting the 9 weeks is that there are no social insurance contributions being made, but in the scheme of things I think its the lesser evil.


----------



## wbbs (7 Dec 2012)

Well if the OP's username is anything to go by maybe he has loads put up already and 9 missing won't matter


----------



## Old man (7 Dec 2012)

*Thanks for taking time to reply*

Thks for ur replies 
Yes a kind SW office worker did suggest I come back in 9 wks 
Have abt 30 yrs stamps under belt 
Thks again for ur input


----------



## eastbono (7 Dec 2012)

If you are over 55 years of age there is no disqualification period.


----------



## pudds (9 Dec 2012)

eastbono said:


> If you are over 55 years of age there is no disqualification period.



Seems there is a lot of sneaky stuff in the system. 

Would the over 55 rule apply to someone who left their job or scheme for whatever reason.


----------



## Time (9 Dec 2012)

There are lots of ways around the 9 weeks thing if you are careful.


----------



## gipimann (9 Dec 2012)

pudds said:


> Seems there is a lot of sneaky stuff in the system.
> 
> Would the over 55 rule apply to someone who left their job or scheme for whatever reason.



The over 55 exemption applies to disqualification based on a redundancy payment, not for any other reason.


----------

